# Looking to adopt a rat in Colorado!



## allisonj30 (Apr 1, 2015)

I figure it's a long shot to post here, but I'm searching for an adult female rat (or neutered male) to be a companion for my girl Violet who just lost her sister to mammary tumors and is lonely. She has not been a fan of the high energy of young rats and I think she needs an older calm friend that just likes to cuddle. Let me know if you hear of anyone in the Denver area with a rat that matches that description. Thanks.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't know of any rats like that up for adoption, but you could always try getting two younger females for her to live with. I know you said that she doesn't like the high energy of young rats, but I found that when I introduced two younger females to my (at the time around 1 and a half) older female, they actually just played together, and left my older girl out of the rough housing. But when they got tired, they would go and cuddle with her, and she was very happy to groom them. I initially got these two younger girls after my older one lost her cage mate, and I could really see the difference in her after she bonded with them. Just an option to think about if you can't find any older girls.


----------

